# How long do tren boners last?



## KelJu (Apr 10, 2014)

I upped my trenbolone enanthate dose from 100 to 400. Now I have a boner almost all of the time. For the past week I have been sporting a chubby nearly all day. It ranges from semi erect to bull blown raging boner. I got one today picking out fruit at the grocery store. It fucking hurts sometimes. 

This shit is not cool. I have been having to tuck it under my belt as to not make it obvious to fucking strangers that I am walking around with a god damn boner. I thought tren killed erections.


----------



## leo74 (Apr 10, 2014)

It does. Sometimes even with test. Post your stats and your cycle. Maybe you got test instead....


----------



## booze (Apr 10, 2014)

How would tren cause erections? I suspect coloured test e lol

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad to see your utilizing the "gentlemans tuck" (yes thats the proper name) till this problem goes away. LOL


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 10, 2014)

tren turned me into a fucken sexual predator, I wanted pussy all the time day and night. Honestly, It was quite ridiculous and it lasts the entire time I run it, every time I run it.  Tren, prop and mast are a crazy combo for me.


----------



## Junkboxer (Apr 11, 2014)

I wont touch tren because i heard its riddled with side effects which include major libido/erection problems. Any truth to this.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Apr 11, 2014)

Tren does the opposite to me, which is why I run ace and only 8 weeks at a time.  I really doubt constant erections are a result of the tren.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2014)

Tren 200mg twice weekly
Sust 250 125mg twice weekly
Adex .25mg eod


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2014)

i can not run tren because of this i can have sex 8-10 times a day and it still will be hard to semi all day long i have had some booners  last well over 6-8 hours straight which is bad.my wife gets so sore we can not have sex and it gets to the point i can not sleep or work or anything because i am thinking the dirties nasty sex stuff you can think of. i can see how some one could rape someone while in this state  it is   out of my control and i would never ever rape anybody so i have to stop the tren.i get great results and no other side effect i can last forever with cumming and my penis stay really large all the time over a 1inch longer than while off tren yes we measured.lots of guys say whats the problem with all that but to say it turns me into a sex predator is a huge understatement to say the least it is no fun.when i read people say they have problems sex while on tren i am like wtf your lying i still dont think it true somthing else is wrong with these people like say there is no words i can say to tell you how horny and out of control i get while on tren i am talking strip clubs, escorts,hookers all while haveing sex with my wife ever single day many many times and doing it myself many times still have to have more can not ever get enough to not want sex for even for 5 mins just to sleep. like i say this is a major problem for me is there anything to take to control this while on tren just enough to be able to live life?


----------



## sneedham (Apr 11, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i can not run tren because of this i can have sex 8-10 times a day and it still will be hard to semi all day long i have had some booners  last well over 6-8 hours straight which is bad.my wife gets so sore we can not have sex and it gets to the point i can not sleep or work or anything because i am thinking the dirties nasty sex stuff you can think of. i can see how some one could rape someone while in this state  it is   out of my control and i would never ever rape anybody so i have to stop the tren.i get great results and no other side effect i can last forever with cumming and my penis stay really large all the time over a 1inch longer than while off tren yes we measured.lots of guys say whats the problem with all that but to say it turns me into a sex predator is a huge understatement to say the least it is no fun.when i read people say they have problems sex while on tren i am like wtf your lying i still dont think it true somthing else is wrong with these people like say there is no words i can say to tell you how horny and out of control i get while on tren i am talking strip clubs, escorts,hookers all while haveing sex with my wife ever single day many many times and doing it myself many times still have to have more can not ever get enough to not want sex for even for 5 mins just to sleep. like i say this is a major problem for me is there anything to take to control this while on tren just enough to be able to live life?



Hell man, maybe a chastity belt? Lock it up....J/K...


----------



## jadean (Apr 11, 2014)

Tren always makes me horny as fuck. Love it


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i can not run tren because of this i can have sex 8-10 times a day and it still will be hard to semi all day long i have had some booners  last well over 6-8 hours straight which is bad.my wife gets so sore we can not have sex and it gets to the point i can not sleep or work or anything because i am thinking the dirties nasty sex stuff you can think of. i can see how some one could rape someone while in this state  it is   out of my control and i would never ever rape anybody so i have to stop the tren.i get great results and no other side effect i can last forever with cumming and my penis stay really large all the time over a 1inch longer than while off tren yes we measured.lots of guys say whats the problem with all that but to say it turns me into a sex predator is a huge understatement to say the least it is no fun.when i read people say they have problems sex while on tren i am like wtf your lying i still dont think it true somthing else is wrong with these people like say there is no words i can say to tell you how horny and out of control i get while on tren i am talking strip clubs, escorts,hookers all while haveing sex with my wife ever single day many many times and doing it myself many times still have to have more can not ever get enough to not want sex for even for 5 mins just to sleep. like i say this is a major problem for me is there anything to take to control this while on tren just enough to be able to live life?




Yes, my dick is bigger as well. I chucked it up to just being semi hard all day, but when on full erection, I am hitting on an extra inch. This is not my imagination. And I am horny as fuck all the time.


----------



## G.Reaper (Apr 11, 2014)

So what's the problem lol


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 11, 2014)

see what i mean whats the problem did you read the part about having bonners for like 8-10 hours straight thats not good about not being able to sleep .it like a drug like crack it controls your life you can not live with a 24 hour 7 days a week bonner and all you can think about is sex. i have all most went mad and was going to need to be check into a mental ward for me its that strong and out of control i would like something that would make it at least were i can control it.


----------



## G.Reaper (Apr 11, 2014)

I was referring to the added size statement by Kelju.... 

But yeah what you are saying is a problem. Some doctors prescribe antidepressants such as Paxil, Prozac or Zoloft to help reduce obsessions and compulsions, as well as excessive sexual desire. Maybe more research in this area?


----------



## jadean (Apr 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Yes, my dick is bigger as well. I chucked it up to just being semi hard all day, but when on full erection, I am hitting on an extra inch. This is not my imagination. And I am horny as fuck all the time.


Yessss, upping my tren immediately


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2014)

G.Reaper said:


> I was referring to the added size statement by Kelju....
> 
> But yeah what you are saying is a problem. Some doctors prescribe antidepressants such as Paxil, Prozac or Zoloft to help reduce obsessions and compulsions, as well as excessive sexual desire. Maybe more research in this area?




Doesn't libido sometimes effect penis size? The more horny you are, the harder the erection, the bigger the cock. I have never had more than a mediocre dick, but my little 6 is now a solid 7. Some of it could be changes I have made regarding my health. I read smoking cigarettes and drinking lots of coffee shrinks your dick, and I cut both of those things out of my life. Also, I take a lot of nitric oxide precursors during the day for my workouts, that could be part of it. 

I don't know. All I'm saying is I've got a bigger dick, and a serious need to stick it inside people. I've got a couple of dates lined up for the weekend, and people on hold as plan b if plan a don't show up.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 11, 2014)

What the hell this sounds crazy lol I have tren E on the way idk if I want it run it now! I cant walk around with a boner in the office!! Are you running caber or prami?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2014)

Ordered caber just in case, but it doesn't look like I need it for the sexual side effects. Probably wasn't a good idea, but I ordered some mdma and some pot, too. Think I will break my strike of being drug free by getting balls deep in some slut with emotional issues.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 11, 2014)

Tren increases libido in many users for sure, especially when stacked with some T.


----------



## bigsparky (Apr 11, 2014)

Tren makes me rage out on any girl I see... I'm like a dog with a permanent red rocket!!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dude I'm having the same problem, on 400 tren e right now. I couldn't sleep this morning and my wife was asleep so I rubbed one out. Then she woke up one hour later and started talking sexy of course kids woke up so she went downstairs to make them breakfast and I was like god dammit I gotta jerk it again 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2014)

Welcome to my life boys.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Welcome to my life boys.



You should have fucking told me god dammit, I would have done it sooner. It is a pain in the ass, but I fucking like it.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 11, 2014)

I think you meant pain in the dick

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I think you meant pain in the dick
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk



Well that all depends on what situation it gets me into. It very well could be a pain in the dick and ass.


----------



## Intense (Apr 11, 2014)

tren boners..


----------



## afg24 (Apr 12, 2014)

Currently on test 250 tren 40mg eod no sex at all also diet may be a reason at 160g c 28g f 230g p


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 13, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Yes, my dick is bigger as well. I chucked it up to just being semi hard all day, but when on full erection, I am hitting on an extra inch. This is not my imagination. And I am horny as fuck all the time.


i noticed with the nite sweats sometimes I wake up and my balls are hanging lower than normal and cawk is hanging too, chalked it up to body core temp rise. I no there is no real growth


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Could it be that Tren itself causes increased libido (AA rating 500/500. very androgenic) but some people experience prolactin sides that cause the libido loss to overpower it?  I don't get even the slightest increase in prolactin on Nandrolone based on my bloodwork, and experienced an increase in libido on NPP.  hadn't expected that after all the deca dick stories out there.  Yet I awoke with raging wood every day.  No hairless either so don't tell me it was test 

You're making me want to try tren


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2014)

This is hilarious. I also heard over the years how tren dick was so horrible, and I use a minimal (200mg) weekly amount of test with a higher (500mg) amount of Tren E and I want to rape bears in the forest.

LOL... this goes to show things don't work the same in all people.


----------



## musclebound1day (Apr 20, 2014)

Lol i will say i had the same effect. Not such a bad thing. Girl loved it .


----------

